# Cold Smoke then Grill



## andydoc (Sep 7, 2013)

I have an old Big Chief that doesn't get all to hot, and wondering if it is ok to 'cold smoke' meat for 2 hours, then put it on the grill to get it to temp before the 4 hour mark...is it ok?


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 7, 2013)

What kind of meat?


----------



## andydoc (Sep 7, 2013)

ABTs with bacon strips or thin cuts of beef for jerkey...and what about something like a Fatty?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2013)

ABT's with bacon is OK.....  bacon has nitrite in it....  no problem......   Now a fatty... that's ground meat...  if there is bacteria in it, which I'm positive there is, have the oven pre-heated to 350 ish to get it up to temp quickly....   The finish IT of the fatty should probably be up around 160 ish....  Dave

http://www.foodsafety.gov/keep/charts/mintemp.html
[h2]Why the Rest Time is Important[/h2]
After you remove meat from a grill, oven, or other heat source, allow it to rest for the specified amount of time. During the rest time, its temperature remains constant or continues to rise, which destroys harmful germs.

*Category**Food**Temperature (°F) **Rest Time **Ground Meat & Meat Mixtures*Beef, Pork, Veal, Lamb160NoneTurkey, Chicken165None *Fresh Beef, Veal, Lamb*Steaks, roasts, chops1453 minutes*Poultry*Chicken & Turkey, whole165NonePoultry breasts, roasts165None Poultry thighs, legs, wings165None Duck & Goose165None Stuffing (cooked alone or in bird)165None *Pork and Ham*Fresh pork1453 minutesFresh ham (raw)1453 minutes Precooked ham (to reheat)140None *Eggs & Egg Dishes*EggsCook until yolk and white are firmNoneEgg dishes160None *Leftovers & Casseroles*Leftovers165NoneCasseroles165None *Seafood*Fin Fish145 or cook until flesh is opaque and separates easily with a fork.NoneShrimp, lobster, and crabsCook until flesh is pearly and opaque.None Clams, oysters, and musselsCook until shells open during cooking.None ScallopsCook until flesh is milky white or opaque and firm.None 


----------

